# My husband



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

ALot of people have been asking about my family and how my husband is, so I am going to post the name of his facebook page so if you want you can look at his updates, 


It is. Helping nick survive


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

liked. will follow.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks Amanda! Prayers are with you all.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I am praying also, and will line up the prayer warriers up around here too!


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Direct URL: http://www.facebook.com/HelpingNickSurvive


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

My heart and prayers go out for you.....stay strong!!!!!!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm sorry to read about your husband. I wish him the best in his recovery!


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

Austin said:


> I'm sorry to read about your husband. I wish him the best in his recovery!


Sadly there will be no recovery this time, but he is surrounded by lots of love and family, thanks for ur comment


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm really sorry to hear that. 

I've lost people in a similar fashion.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I copied and pasted this from Facebook. This is 2 separate posts.

Nick has gone to be with our Lord. My heart is heavy for the friend I have come to know. I love them dearly. Please keep Amanda and her babies in your thoughts and prayers. Rest In Peace Nick Halterman, your love and life will never be forgotten! * Mindy

Helping Nick Survive
I wish I had an update on the family since Nick has passed, but I am sorry to say that I do not. I didn't expect to hear from them because now is a time for family. But I do know that all of your sentiments are very appreciated and your prayers have been read by the family. 

For those interested, Nick's Service will be at the Good's Mennonite Church on Tuesday November 20th.. Viewing for FAMILY ONLY will be at 12:15 PM, Public viewing will begin at 1:00 PM. A beautiful service has been set for 2:00 PM followed by Cemetery Service next door to the Church. 
Following that will be a CELEBRATION OF LIFE DINNER for Nick in the church. 

God be with you all for safe travel to be with the family during this time. And if you see Amanda please give her a hug from me!

*Mindy


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Love and prayers are with you and your family & friends Amanda. God bless.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

My prayers to your family.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Lots of hugs and prayers sent your way.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

R.I.P nick.


----------



## mlzcan (Oct 24, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm really sorry to hear that. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

So sorry to hear of your loss. Thinking of you & your family


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

Same here. Praying for you guys. Hugs.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. Prayers for all of your family.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. We share your sadness. Namaste my friend.


----------

